# What happened to Piratecat and Sagiro



## Abstraction (Dec 21, 2005)

Been noticing for some time that neither has made any updates to their story hours. Now I'm noticing that Piratecat isn't listed as moderator or administrator. What's up? Nothing serious, I hope? Is it basically for certain that those story hours have died and I need to move on?


----------



## shaylon (Dec 21, 2005)

I know Piratecat was out with some back issues, not really sure how serious it was but I spoke with him and it was limiting his time in front of the PC.  Not really sure who Sagiro is.

Pirate if you are reading this I hope you are doing better.

-Shay


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2005)

We killed them and took their stuff.  

I'm not sure, PC did have some family and friends issues come up last year.


----------



## BSF (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't really know either of them personally.  But I am pretty sure RL has been demanding more time.  Sagiro's profile shows recent activity.  I think Piratecat's doesn't show because he is an Admin.  Just wish them the best as fellow gamers that are juggling responsibilities along with hobbies.


----------



## Henry (Dec 21, 2005)

P-kitty's still alive out there in cyber-land (I see activity from him every now and again), but every time he says, "I'm back," Real Life smacks him with a speeding bullet train (figuratively, not literally of course. ) He'll return if things become regular again, I hope, because I miss him like Gangbusters! (Come to think of it, more like Gamma World or Boot Hill.)

Sagiro and wife had a child (or children, can't remember if it was twins or not!) about a year ago, and that can speed life up real quick, too.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 21, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Sagiro and wife had a child (or children, can't remember if it was twins or not!) about a year ago, and that can speed life up real quick, too.




Just one child, but that child is reaching the age where (s)he probably needs more attention.

I remember when my first was born, I played a weekly online chat RPG with some friends.  I would just bounce my daughter in my lap or just have her in a bouncy chair next to me.  By the time she hit seven or eight months, it just wasn't that easy to keep her entertained and I ended up giving up on the game.

edit: and I noticed that P-cat is still listed as a moderator in this forum.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 22, 2005)

I only had time to skim the thread but congrats to Piratecat and Sagiro on their love child!







huh?  What I miss?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> huh?  What I miss?



Oh, only the point.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 22, 2005)

This begs the question, who did get the point, Sagiro or Piratecat?


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I only had time to skim the thread but congrats to Piratecat and Sagiro on their love child!




Mark, do you have to be so premature?

Well, since he spilled it. Back around this time in 2003 the former Kevin Kulp (Piratecat) found an odd belt at a garage sale. Being the curious sort he put the belt on to see how it would fit. She found that not only did the belt fit oddly, now so did all her clothes.

Before she could figure out what had happened somebody snatched the belt away from her, muttering something about the mundanes not being ready for stuff like this, and how "The Colonel" was going to be rather irate about it.

The sudden gender change was explained as a case of extremely sudden, and somatically complete, ideomatic feminization. Complete down to having the equipment necessary for a successful pregnancy. A rare, but not unknown medical condition.

The story of how Katherine (P-kitty's new name) and Sagiro got together with their wives to form a polyamorous community is a whole other story entirely.


----------



## Aaron L (Dec 22, 2005)

PirateKat.


Somebody call him Katie when he gets back.


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## BSF (Dec 22, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> PirateKat.
> 
> 
> Somebody call him Katie when he gets back.




I thought it was PirateCate.      No wonder she isn't posting much lately.  We aren't even using the right name!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, now I'm disturbed.  Deeply, fundamentally disturbed.  

Sagiro first! He's happy, healthy and well. He is crazy busy with work, though (he works for Irrational Games) and with his new daughter. Sagiro's D&D game is still running once or twice a month, still amazing, and he's still recording it for story hour updates; I think he's just been busy.  In addition, he's been doing a lot of board game design lately on his own, so is spending more time at a board game website.

This has been a relatively blechy year for me, with more health issues than one might think and some personal upheaval (job reevaluation and dealing with mid-life "am I going where I want to" a year or two early.) I'm probably what you'd call an admin on hiatus, or something like that. I'll be back full time, and I'm looking forward to posting as regularly as I had been.

My D&D game is still going strong, and the story hour is not dead but merely sleeping. I figure it'll soon wake like Cthulhu, 800' tall and covered with slime, as soon as the stars are right.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that you guys are still around.  Although I miss both of your storyhours, it's more important to know you're all OK.

Happy Holidays and New Year! I hope you have a better 2006!


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 24, 2005)

_Ruh-roh . . .  The jig's up!_


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 24, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Deeply, fundamentally disturbed.




If anything, I'd say your fundament's improved.


----------



## Steverooo (Dec 24, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Okay, now I'm disturbed.  Deeply, fundamentally disturbed.




So?  You seem to be implying that that's a _change_!  

<Snip!>



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> My D&D game is still going strong, and the story hour is not dead but merely sleeping. I figure it'll soon wake like Cthulhu, 800' tall and covered with slime, as soon as the stars are right.




I'm still doing "Teliez and the _Ladies_", just to give you something to delete, when you get back!

"Hey, Cthulhu!  EAT ME!"  (Y'all let me know if any place in the Midwest suddenly drops off the map, now!)


----------

